# hi - need urgent advice please about insulin buying in other countries!



## ilovekandi (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi guys

Have an issue i need some advice on please !!! 

Put repeat into chemist for novorapid 2 weeks ago. would be ready last week, been to busy at work to collect, gone in today to collect before work and was made late for work coz of late arriving pharmacist, (this happened everyday this week, he turned up to late for me to stay and wait!), anyway prescription wasn't logged and now they cant find anything on my order, so no insulin!

i go on hols TOMZ morning!!! before dr or chemist open!! argh

i'm goin to see if i can sort this at lunch

but i was wonder... i have 1 cartridge left, (so i better no brake or loose it!!)

Can u buy insulin over the counter in spain? coz i might need to if i cant sort this today!

FUMING!!!! 

thanks in advance x 

Kt


----------



## PhilT (Sep 23, 2010)

You can't buy insulin over the counter, you would need to provide a prescription from your doctor or another doctor in the country you are visiting.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 23, 2010)

In an emergency the hospital pharmacy could supply you with some...........

That really is a pain in the bum..........


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 23, 2010)

Could you get your doctor to re-issue script and get to another chemist before you go ?

A lot of supermarket based pharmacies stay open until about 8 or 9pm and would carry some stock.

And then report your pharmacist for what has happened so he doesn't put you in the same position again. It's a despicable thing to do.

I hope you manage to sort it before you go. Can't help with your actual question, sorry 

Rob


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2010)

SOme supermarket pharmacies even open early with the supermarket. Good luck, I hope you get everything you need.


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

Just googled it and apparenty you can get insulin over the counter in spain but it's very expensive.

Personally I wouldn't risk it.  If you tell the chemist you need your insulin because you are going on holiday i'm sure they will sort it our for you.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 23, 2010)

Call DSN they should be able to help and get you emergency prescription from the hospital as I have done before, hope it will be sorted today and have a good holiday.... In future may sure you have a spare of everything


----------



## Copepod (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Ilovekandi
I'd suggest you contact the manufacturer of Novorapid as soon as possible (contact details will be on box / patient information leaflet or look online) and them for advice. 
Too late to help you now, but definitely complain to pharmacy about pharmacist not being there when you would reasonably expect them to be. 
I had to get a prescription earlier than usual because of going on holiday very soon - fortunately, using a chemist I've used for a long time ensured that they got request to GP and prescription ready for collection as promised. I had left 3 days in hand, but fortunately didn't need them. 
The problem with the suggestion to use a late night supermarket is that once you've handed in a prescription at one chemist, I don't think you can take it elsewhere.
Also, worth emailing Diabetes UK Careline to request their country guide to Spain for information about obtaining insulin there, useful termininology etc.


----------



## mikeinspain (Sep 23, 2010)

ilovekandi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Have an issue i need some advice on please !!!
> 
> ...



Hi

You can purchase insulin over the counter in Spain at pretty much any pharmacy.

Novorapid Flexpens (Yep called the same in Spain too) will cost you about ?70 for box of 5 pens..

If you have any form of travel insurance such as through your bank then you may be able to claim for the cost of medication purchased whilst you are away.

Hope you have a great time over in Spain.  Whereabouts are you heading?

If you need any further help then you get get in touch via my site (just google - diabetes in spain)..  【ツ】


----------



## MIsmail (Sep 23, 2010)

Get an emergency supply. 

You can get oone from a prescriber, or request one yourself (in which case you will  have to pay).

I would complain about their incompetence as this has clearly caused you a lot of hassle


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Kandi hope you managed to get something sorted over your lunch break.Have a great holiday.x


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2010)

yes you can buy insulin over the counter in spain and italy as well but very expensive


----------

